

Show HN: le_tweet_market, measures Twitter's stock market sentiment - trenthauck
https://twitter.com/#!/le_tweet_market
A short writeup on my blog: http://goo.gl/Q7pXk<p>I plan on using this for a project in my Machine Learning class so any feedback would be great.
======
trenthauck
There's a short write-up available on my blog:
<http://blog.trenthauck.com/post/10402535918/le-tweet-market>

